# 2012 Happy New Year, HauntForum!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And watch out for all the drunk drivers tonight


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! It's a fine sunny day here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

In the voice of Eddie murphy in Trading Places "MERRY NEW YEAR!!!" to everyone in Hauntforum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy New YEar!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy new year! Be ready for the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy new year, heres to hoping im not sick on the next one


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy New Year from the Creepy Family Next Door


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwwww - pretty Goblin.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy New Year, friends.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New year to all, and to all a good fright!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy New Year to everyone!!!!


----------

